# Pyramid Healthcare Solutions - Has anyone ever



## gardnerp20 (Sep 4, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of a company called Pyramid Healthcare Solutions?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes I have. I worked PRN for them for about 2 years remote. They were great to work for.That has been years ago and matter of fact they gave me my first coding job as a NEW coder. Yes new! No experience whatsoever. But I did have to take a assessment test.


----------

